# Quick: What was the last...



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 25, 2004)

1. Movie you saw?

 2. Book you read?

 3. Album you listened to?

 For me, 1) Napoleon Dynamite, 2) Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix, and 3) Patton Oswalt, "Feelin' Kinda Patton".


----------



## Maerdwyn (Jul 25, 2004)

1) _Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels_
2) _The Echo_, by Minette Walters
3) _So Far_,  by Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young.

all excellent


----------



## Angcuru (Jul 25, 2004)

1 - _Independence Day_

2 - Larry Niven's _The Man-Kzin Wars_

3 - Acoustic Alchemy's _Against the Grain_


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 25, 2004)

Signs
Jhereg by Brust
Blood Money by Tom Waits


----------



## haiiro (Jul 25, 2004)

1. Watched Daredevil last night (okay, better than I expected).
2. Just finished the Eberron CS a couple of days ago.
3. The Trainspotting soundtrack (car music for the past 2 days).


----------



## Umbran (Jul 25, 2004)

_I, Robot_
Harlan Ellison's Screenplay for _I, Robot_
_Elv1s_ - Thirty #1 Hits.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 25, 2004)

1) _Unbreakable_
2) *The Great New England Sea Serpent* by J.P. O'Neill
3) *Rusted Root:* Remember


----------



## Nellisir (Jul 25, 2004)

1) _Shrek 2_ (15 minutes ago)
2) The Standing Dead, by Ricardo Pinto
3) Mis-Teeq, by Mis-Teeq

Argh...
Nell.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Jul 25, 2004)

1. TimeCop: The Berlin Project.

2. Starship Troopers by Robert Heinlein.

3. Poodle Hat by Weird Al Yankovic.


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jul 25, 2004)

Watched "The Bourne Supremacy" last night, was pretty cool.
Recently re-read Harry Potter 1-5 (so, ended with Order of the Phoenix), currently reading War of the Spider Queen 5, Annihilation, so take your pick.
Last listened to "Lila," by country singer Lila McCaan.  Just pulled it outta my I-Tunes library.


----------



## dave_o (Jul 25, 2004)

1. _Batman_ (Yes, the Tim Burton original!)
2. _Wizard and Glass: The Dark Tower IV_ by Stephen King.
3. Some Operation Ivy album.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 25, 2004)

1._ No Heroes_ by Danny O. Coulson
2._ Spiderman 2_
3. I have no idea.


----------



## GreyShadow (Jul 25, 2004)

1. Spider-Man 2
2. The Hobbit
3. LotR: RotK Soundtrack


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 25, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 1. Movie you saw?




The Warriors (got it for fathers day on DVD)



			
				Max said:
			
		

> 2. Book you read?




_Legend of the Deathwalker_, by David Gemmel.



			
				Max said:
			
		

> 3. Album you listened to?




_Flood_ by They Might be Giants.


----------



## Korgan26 (Jul 25, 2004)

1. Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are dead.
2. Band of Brothers By Stephen Ambrose
3. Cold Mountain soundtrack

Z


----------



## Gnarlo (Jul 25, 2004)

1) Robocop (DVD)
2) Eberron last thing I read, 1984 last book I read
3) GTA Vice City soundtrack


----------



## Khayman (Jul 25, 2004)

Movie - _Fahrenheit 9-11_
Book - _Neverwhere_, by Neil Gaiman
Album - _People's Spring_, by the Warsaw Village Band (screwed up hardcore/dance/folk --- imagine the soundtrack to _Latcho Drom_ bred with Ashley MacIsaac)


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 25, 2004)

Movie: _The Yellow Man_ (for a Film History course. Silent, B&W ghastliness)
Book: _The Dark Path_, by Walter H Hunt (barely passable military sci-fi)
Album: Err... _Tenacious D_.


----------



## Capellan (Jul 25, 2004)

Movie: King Arthur (*shudder*)
Book: A Short History of Neary Everything, by Bill Bryson
Album: Rent Soundtrack, Original Broadway Cast


----------



## Welverin (Jul 25, 2004)

1) _Bourne Supremacy_

2) _Manta's Gift_ (finished), _Angelmass_ (read part of)

3) Less Than Jake _B is for B-sides_, Modest Mouse _Good News for People Who Like Bad News_, TMBG _The Spine_ and _The Spine Surfs Alone_, Ashlee Simpson _Autobiography_. I copy every cd I get to my hard drive load it up in Winamp and randomize it, so itnot possible to pick one.


----------



## Valanthe the Sleepless (Jul 25, 2004)

1. The Bourne Identity (DVD), Harry Potter:TPoA (theater)

2. Just a Geek by Wil Wheaton

3. Enter the Mowo from Mocean Worker


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jul 25, 2004)

1) SpiderMan 2

2) The Speed of Dark by Elizabeth Moon (fascinating book about the troubles of a high-functioning autistic who is pressured to try an experimental cure for his condition)

3)The Battle for Everything by Five for Fighting


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 25, 2004)

1) Fahrenheit 9/11.

2) Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone.

3) Beastie Boys _To the 5 Bouroughs._


----------



## CalicoDave (Jul 25, 2004)

1) Spider-Man 2

2) The Gunslinger by Stephen King (not counting all the d20 books I read part of as the mood strikes me)

3) A 70's/80's Funk collection a friend at work gave me to listen to.


----------



## Richards (Jul 25, 2004)

1.  _I, Robot_

2.  _Aliens:  The Female War_

3.  Suzanne Vega:  _Retrospective_

Johnathan


----------



## Benben (Jul 25, 2004)

1) Disney's Brother Bear.  Kind of "meh."

2) "The Man Who Fell In Love With The Moon" by Tom Spanbauer.  Incredible.

3) "The Feast of Silence" by Vas.  My favorite album from one of my favorite bands.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 25, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 1. Movie you saw?
> 
> 2. Book you read?
> 
> 3. Album you listened to?




1)  King Arthur, sadly

2)  Midwinter of the Spirit (by Phil Rickman)

3)  Carnival of Souls (by Miranda Sex Garden)


----------



## Caspian Moon Prince (Jul 26, 2004)

Movie- Big Trouble in Little China
Book- Rereading Elric of Melnibone
Music- Doobie Brothers' Greatest Hits


----------



## LostSoul (Jul 26, 2004)

Movie - Trois Couleurs: Bleu 
Book - The Catcher in the Rye 
Music - Simple Plan by Zero 7


----------



## Eccles (Jul 26, 2004)

1. Spirited Away (anime)

2. A Drink Before the War by Dennis Lehane

3. All That You Can't Leave Behind; U2.


----------



## sellars (Jul 26, 2004)

1. Lawrence of Arabia (MAN, I LOVE IT!!)
2. The Reality Dysfunction (Hammilton)
3. Listening to Soundgarden - Superunknown right now. I havent heard this record over half a year, and in a rush of nostalgia looked it up and am partying behind my desk now


----------



## Big Jake (Jul 26, 2004)

1. Movie you saw?   Spiderman 2.  My wife's now 8 months pregnant.  We don't get out a lot right now.

2. Book you read?   Stormchaser, and Beyond the Edgewoods before that.  Very cool.

3. Album you listened to?  LOL.  The Wiggles.  My three year old was in the car with me.  Honest.  "Hot potato, hot potato..."


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 26, 2004)

Movie: _The Magnificent Ambersons_;
Book: _Antichrist_, by Bernard McGinn; &
Album: _Crackle_, by Bauhaus


----------



## diaglo (Jul 26, 2004)

Movie: Mazes & Monsters with Multiple Academy Award Winner Tom Hanks

Book: Hitchhiker's Guide .... by Doug Adams

Album: The Beatles ( The White Album) from the Beatles


----------



## the Jester (Jul 26, 2004)

Movie: _Farenheit 911._
Book: _In the Garden of Iden,_ by Kage Baker.
Album: _Black Rain,_ by Dark Lotus.

Two thumbs up and hearty recommendations to all of 'em.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 26, 2004)

Movie: Spider-man 2
Book: Dark Magic by Angus Wells
Album: Smallville Talon mix


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Jul 26, 2004)

Movie: South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut... though I wasn't really watching it.  I just put it on for background noise.  The last movie I actually watched was I, Robot.

Book: Riddlemaster trilogy...  Not bad, but McKillip cannot write action.

Album: Kill Bill, Vol 1 Soundtrack...  So very sweet


----------



## Ferret (Jul 26, 2004)

Spiderman 2
Blood brothers by Willy Russell
Meteora by Linkin Park

I can't remember the last time I read a proper book, but I have about 6 on my waiting list.


----------



## Storminator (Jul 27, 2004)

Shrek 2

 Heavy Words (draft version) by E.F Kelley

 Sad Wings of Destiny by Judas Priest

 PS


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Matrix Revolutions
2. The Road to Gandolfo by Robert Ludlum
3. some album by E Nomine


----------



## reanjr (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Movie you saw?

 2. Book you read?

 3. Album you listened to?

 For me, 1) Napoleon Dynamite, 2) Harry Potter & The Order of the Phoenix, and 3) Patton Oswalt, "Feelin' Kinda Patton".[/QUOTE]

1. Welcome to Mooseport
2. A People's History of the United States (if including RPG, Nyambe:African Adventures)
3. Theatre of Tragedy - Velvet Darkness They Fear...


----------



## vtaltos (Jul 27, 2004)

movie: Spiderman 2

book: finished: _The Swords Of Night And Day  _ by David Gemmell; currently reading _The Ten Thousand_ by Michael Curtis Ford

album: Soundgarden _A-sides_


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Jul 27, 2004)

Movie: Kill Bill Vol. 1

Book: Visual C++ for Dummies (don't waste your money on it!)

Album: Revenge on Society, by Blood for Blood


----------



## drakhe (Jul 27, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 1. Movie you saw?



Troy 



			
				Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 2. Book you read?



Icewinddale trilogy



			
				Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 3. Album you listened to?



Rush in Rio


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 27, 2004)

1) _Good Morning Vietnam_, on cable the other day.

2) *Finished* reading, _Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix_. I just started _Perdido Street Station_ by China Miéville today.

3) In its entirety, probably _Vulture Street_ by Powderfinger.


----------



## starkad (Jul 27, 2004)

1) The Bourne Supremacy
2) R.A. Salvatore's 'The Lone Drow', or Eberron CS
3) Dracula 2000 Soundtrack (sue me, I like the Saliva song)


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jul 27, 2004)

Book: _Sackett's Land_ bu Louis Lamour.
Movie: Invader Zim 1: Doom Doom Doom
Album: _Sing the Sorrow_ by A.F.I.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Jul 27, 2004)

1. Anchorman (pity me, please, for this was possibly the worst movie I have ever seen....EVER!  )
2. Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim - David Sedaris (good stuff!  ) 
3. Last actual entire album? Lucky Boys Confusion - Throwing the Game


----------



## thatdarncat (Jul 27, 2004)

1) Chronicles of Riddick (again)

2) the last new book I read was "The World of Null-A" by A. E. Van Vogt

3) Nightwish "Open"


----------



## evildm (Jul 27, 2004)

1 - The Big Bounce (on DVD), Anchorman (in theatres)
2 - The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy by Douglas Adams would have to be the most recent proper book that I've read, otherwise it's lots of RPG stuff, with Nocturnals being the most recent. 
3 - The Trews - House of Ill Fame


----------



## AIM-54 (Jul 27, 2004)

Movie:  The Bourne Supremacy (I enjoyed it muchly)

Book:  New Challenges, New Tools for Defense Decisionmaking  is the last I've read.  Currently reading The Political Economy of Armed Conflict and RPG-wise, Shadowrun's Man and Machine 

Album:  The Audio of Being by Matthew Good Band


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Jul 27, 2004)

1. 24 hours in London (THAT'S TIME YOU NEVER GET BACK AGAIN!)
2. The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents
3. Pirates of the Carribean Soundtrack

PS: evildm: nice taste in music, I saw the Trews live in Halifax on Canada Day, tres cool.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 28, 2004)

1) Mystic River
2) Mystic River
3) Bleed American - Jimmy Eat World


----------



## Ruavel (Jul 28, 2004)

Movie: I, Robot

Book: Feersum Endjinn, by Iain Banks

Album: Harmonizer, by Apoptygma Berzerk


----------



## dekrass (Jul 28, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 1. Movie you saw?
> 
> 2. Book you read?
> 
> 3. Album you listened to?



1.Saving Private Ryan (again)

2.The Halfling's Gem

3.Vol.3 The Subliminal Verses by Slipknot(my favorite band)


----------



## Elf Witch (Jul 28, 2004)

Movies Fierce Creatures DVD Spiderman 2 at movies

Book just finished Game of Thrones in middle of Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire

Album Divine Intervention by Julia Ecklar the best filk album ever


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 28, 2004)

1. Farenheit 9/11

2. Last finished: Year 1000 - 
    Still reading: King of Elflands Daughter - Lord Dunsay
                      Beyond Fear - Bruce Schenier

3. Copper Blue - Sugar


----------



## Welverin (Jul 28, 2004)

Canis said:
			
		

> Movie: South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut...




I saw this recently on CC and much to my surprise it was uncut, at least as far as I could tell, they certainly didn't bleep anything.



			
				CombatWombat51 said:
			
		

> Book: Visual C++ for Dummies (don't waste your money on it!)




I won't!


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 28, 2004)

1. Movie you saw? *Theater: Anchorman (thumbs up). DVD: Hellboy (well, just about to watch it). *

2. Book you read?  *Just finished Evolution, by Stephen Baxter. Heavy stuff.  Just started Briar King, by Gregory Keyes.  Good stuff. *

3. Album you listened to?  *Don't listen to whole albums much anymore; lots of mixed CDs in my car with an eclectic mix of pop, rap/hip hop, Enya, rock-n-roll, etc. *


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 30, 2004)

1) _Bourne Supremacy_, which confused me (I didn't see the first one)
2) _Into the Darkness_ by Harry Turtledove, which ended much more quickly than it began
3) best of Kansas, about 2 weeks ago


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 30, 2004)

Movie: Hellboy (again and again, can't wait for Toro's "Domu")

Book: Hmmm, I read seven or eight books at once and tend to finish them pretty close so here goes:

 Just finished at 8am this morning before bed - The Triumphant (bolos, part 3) created by Keith Laumer, stories by David Weber and Linda Evans. (wonderful series, most of the stories in the entire Bolos line leaves me with a tear before the end).

 just finished yesterday around 2pm before went to work - A Kiss of Shadows by Laurell k Hamilton (Great stuff, if a bit fluffy)

 still reading - Sunglasses after Dark by Nancy Collins.

 still reading - Area 51 Legend (not that great, but it's not terrible)

Music: Don't listne to albums but lately really been into John Spencer Blues Explosion and Gretchin Wilson.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 30, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Don't listen to whole albums much anymore; lots of mixed CDs in my car with an eclectic mix of pop, rap/hip hop, Enya, rock-n-roll, etc. *



 Eric, you're the only dude on Earth who listens to NWA and Enya.  There's something either fundamentally wrong or completely brilliant about that.


----------



## Kaleon Moonshae (Jul 30, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Eric, you're the only dude on Earth who listens to NWA and Enya.  There's something either fundamentally wrong or completely brilliant about that.




My coworkers always look at my launchcast strangely, because I have stuff like Cradle of Filth, Garth Brooks, Bob Dylan, Mozart and Jars of Clay playing back to back.


----------



## escherblacksmith (Jul 30, 2004)

> Eric, you're the only dude on Earth who listens to NWA and Enya




I don't see it quite so odd, I listen to Enya and Metallica .  .  .

Anyhoo, the questions:

*Movie:* Dogma (dvd)
*Book:* Dune Messiah
*Album:* _Vienna_ -- Ultravox


----------



## Trickstergod (Aug 1, 2004)

Let's see, I just watched _Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels_ yesterday or the day before.

I believe the last book I read was, ahh, what's it called...I think it's just _Merlin_, the follow up book to _The Once and Future King_. 

As for album, I'm currently listening to disc two of _69 Love Songs_ by the Magnetic Fields. Yet again. Just before that I'd been listening to a bit of Richard Cheese.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Aug 3, 2004)

I just saw _I, Robot_ (Good action/mystery), _The Village_ (Good, but the ending was a tad telegraphed), and _Harold & Kumar Go to Whitecastle_ (Dear Lord forgive me for seeing this movie.).

It took me a few hours, but I read _Wizard's First Rule_ pretty much front-to-back. It was good.

I bought and listened to Metallica's _Load_ and _Metallica_, AKA the Black Album.

I like Enya.


----------



## Impeesa (Aug 7, 2004)

Last watched Invader Zim vol. 1, read Wheel of Time: Crossroads of Twilight, listened to Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells 2003 (re-recording of the classic). That's just the last full album I put in the stereo, though.. generally I just play my 2800 song playlist on shuffle. 

And FWIW, there's some Enya and some Metallica on there. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 7, 2004)

The last movie I saw was _Abandon Ship_ on A&E last night.  The last one in theaters was _LOTR3_, and several different ones in DVD form- _Forbidden Planet_, _Jason & the Argonauts_, and others.

The last book I read was _I, Robot_, which makes me not want to see the movie.  Currently alternating between reading a collection of Robert Howard's _Solomon Kane_ stories and the _Kalevala_, and looking forward to reading the books that followed the trilogy of Earthsea books by Ursula K. LeGuin as well as Kristine Katheryn Rusch's 3rd book in the Retrieval Artist series.

The music question is more complex.  I'm listening to a bunch of stuff on shuffle play in my car- The newest from Satriani, Charlie Hunter, Anthrax, Los Lobos, and The Crystal Method, along with an early Mahavishnu John McLaughlin disc.  My portable is loaded with Nas.  (Few of my friends or family like rap.)  The CD changer in my den has Kodo, California Guitar Trio, Days of the New, Andreas Wollenwieder, Brand New Heavies, Soundgarden, and Black Light Symphony.  The one in my bedroom has Audioslave, a CD of Japanese flute music, Tori Amos, Peter Gabriel, Jaco Pastorius, Primus, and Busta Rhymes.  The DVD player in my room has the latest from Queens of the Stone Age, while the one in my den has a concert from Led Zeppelin.

And if you think Enya & NWA is wierd, count me in as a wierdo.  I'm a music junkie with more than 3500 CDs covering _all_ the genres of music.  (I also have stacks of LPs and casettes.)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2004)

*1. Movie you saw?*
_Independance Day_ (just watched it on video)

*2. Book you read?*
Any book? Or just novels? Oh well, for RPG books it is _Creatures of Freeport_ (still reading). For fiction it is _Swords Against Death_ by _Fritz Leiber_ (still reading). I'm also very close to finishing _Ship of Magic_ by _Robin Hobb_. Plus, I'm studying a book called _A History of the Vikings_ by _Gwyn Jones_.

The last book I finished was _Swords and Deviltry_ by by _Leiber_.

*3. Album you listened to?*
Umm, _Bon Jovi: One Wild Night_ is playing on the DVD player right now. Does that count?   

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> 3. Album you listened to?  *Don't listen to whole albums much anymore; lots of mixed CDs in my car with an eclectic mix of pop, rap/hip hop, Enya, rock-n-roll, etc. *




Eric, I see you have great taste in music. Enya is the coolest female singer since, well I don't know - she's really great. - KF72



			
				Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Eric, you're the only dude on Earth who listens to NWA and Enya.  There's something either fundamentally wrong or completely brilliant about that.




I'm sure it's brilliance. 

I don't listen to NWA but I do like Everlast. Of course, I also listen to Avril Lavigne, KISS, Fefe Dobson, Nickelback, Staind, The Cult, Good Charlotte, and Santana.



			
				escherblacksmith said:
			
		

> I don't see it quite so odd, I listen to Enya and Metallica .  .  .




See, not so strange.

And dang, how could I forget Metallica. Hmm, probably becuase I haven't listened to any of their stuff lately.



			
				John Q. Mayhem said:
			
		

> I bought and listened to Metallica's _Load_ and _Metallica_, AKA the Black Album.
> 
> I like Enya.




Ok, now it's just spooky.  



			
				Impeesa said:
			
		

> ...listened to Mike Oldfield's Tubular Bells 2003 (re-recording of the classic). That's just the last full album I put in the stereo, though.. generally I just play my 2800 song playlist on shuffle.
> 
> And FWIW, there's some Enya and some Metallica on there.




IT'S A CONSPIRACY, I TELL YOU!



			
				Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And if you think Enya & NWA is wierd, count me in as a wierdo.  I'm a music junkie with more than 3500 CDs covering _all_ the genres of music.  (I also have stacks of LPs and casettes.)




Wow, Enya's got a lot of fans on EN World. I'm not surprised though. Her music just speaks to you. Would be good background music for an Elven City encounter/campaign.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 7, 2004)

She IS on one of the LOTR movie scores.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2004)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> She IS on one of the LOTR movie scores.




Yes, I have that CD. It's the first one.


----------



## Sado (Aug 7, 2004)

1) The Village
2) _More Guns, Less Crime _ by John Lott
3) Velvet Revolver


----------



## Wombat (Aug 7, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> Eric, you're the only dude on Earth who listens to NWA and Enya.  There's something either fundamentally wrong or completely brilliant about that.




I dunno, I don't find this odd -- I find it liberating  

Then again, I have been known to listen to Cowboy Junkies, Beethoven, Pop Will Eat Itself, and Siouxsie & the Banshees all on the same day

Why be limited?

Oh, but the worst example of mixed genres I ever ran across was a buddy of mine (Claude) down in Thousand Oaks.  He had a 5-cd machine and put on ...

1)  Johnny Clegg & Savuka (I think it was Crazy Beautiful World)
2)  Hank Williams Sr. Greatest Hits
3)  Cats (Original Cast Recording)
4)  NWA (I forget which album)
4)  Les Miserable (French Cast Recording)

THEN he broke our brains -- he put the machine on RANDOM TRACK!

Okay, I snapped like a bunny on that one ...

2D100 SAN loss...


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 7, 2004)

Road to Perdition
Song of Susannah by Stephen King
Good Dog, Bad Dog by Over the Rhine


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 7, 2004)

Wombat, if that broke you, you don't want to see my mix tapes...


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Aug 7, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> 1. Movie you saw?
> 
> 2. Book you read?
> 
> ...




1) "The Twilight Samurai"

2) "By the Sword" by Richard Cohen

3) "Rage In Eden" by Ultravox, actually I'm listening to it right now ("The Thin Wall"). On vinyl, even. So it is an album.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Aug 8, 2004)

*1. Movie you saw?*
Riding Giants - in the theatre.  Surprisingly good retrospective on the sport of surfing 

*2. Book you read?
*Ignorance by Milan Kundera
*
3. Album you listened to?*
Fumbling Towards Ecstacy by Sarah MacLachlan


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 8, 2004)

1. The Village

2. Sir Edward Coke and the Elizabethan Age, by Allen D. Boyer (for my thesis; haven't read fiction in months)

3. Pink Floyd's The Wall


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 8, 2004)

1.  Apollo 13

2.  _Ramses_

3.  I rarely listen to music albums.  I have a collection of _Onion Radio News_ clips which I've listen to recently.  However, I do love Enya.


----------



## eris404 (Aug 9, 2004)

>>1. Movie you saw?<<

I was going to say _The Village _ until I remembered we actually got _Bad(der) Santa_. Not good.

>>Book you read?<<

_Quicksilver_ by Neal Stephenson. Very, very good math-punk. 

>>3. Album you listened to?<<

Heh. _Louder Than Bombs_ by The Smiths. I adore Morrissey.


----------



## Wombat (Aug 10, 2004)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Wombat, if that broke you, you don't want to see my mix tapes...




Out of sheer, perverse fascination (something along the "train wreck" mentality), if you have a mix worse than the one I mentioned I would love to see the list just to inflict it on others.


----------

